# Exo terra vivs



## gazza9inarow (Jul 18, 2009)

Hello folks,,

My friend has two 18X18X18 Exo terra vivs fully equiped with everything including, habistat, heat matt and hoods . also the bigger 90 exo complete . He is looking for corn snakes , pref adult , breeding size any morphs. 
Thanks for looking


----------

